# Foreign body in eye question



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Feb 21, 2010)

Recently, I was asked this question and wonder what others think would be the appropriate coding for this situation. 

The physician clearly documents an E/M (e.g. 99212) that identifies a foreign body in the eye. The physician removes the foreign body with a Q-tip.

Is the foreign body removal separately billable?  If not, why not? If so, what code would be appropriate? 

Thanks.


----------



## companey (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes you can bill for it and you here are your choices of CPT 65220 removal of foreign body corneal without slit lamp or 65222 removal of foreign body corneal with slip lamp.  Hope this helps


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Feb 23, 2010)

companey said:


> Yes you can bill for it and you here are your choices of CPT 65220 removal of foreign body corneal without slit lamp or 65222 removal of foreign body corneal with slip lamp.  Hope this helps




Companey ~ Thanks for the reply.  These codes were discussed and we weren't able to find anything better.  The concern is that the Coder's Desk Reference states these procedures involve inserting a needle to remove the foreign body.  I would think the use of a Q tip would be a fairly common procedures, so struggle with the description for these codes.  Again, thanks for the information.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree Claudia.  I would have issues with coding 65220-65222 based on CDR description...65205 might be more appropriate, but it too has the description of the use of a beveled needle.  Personally I feel more comfortable with an E/M code.  Just my opinion.


----------



## nidhim (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Claudia,

You have not mentioned which part  of the eye the FB was removed?

Nidhi M., CPC


----------



## LTibbetts (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with Lisa and I would only code the E&M for this one. I see a lot of these in our ER and we always go with the E&M for them.


----------

